# Accommodation for spousal visa



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

I posted this a bit earlier with no reply and just wondering...



For proof of accommodation...
Would we be required to have a guaranteed copy of the title register? 
What I have is a Completion of Registration form the land registry
I have a Valuation of the Mortgage
A copy of the Re-mortgage
A paper from the Birmingham City Council about the Current council tax
Gas Bill with my husbands name
and the HM Land Registry from the Previous owners ( From 1977 )
Which inside has a certified map of the national grid plans and map of the house.

What are the ideal documents to send? and do I have anything here that is suitable as evidence of accommodation or should I have to order paper from the Land registry? 

I can also include photos of the house, as that's no issue.
The house is currently on the market, but they haven't sold it yet. Does this affect anything?


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

We submitted the title of deed from the land registry and had it notarized, it included the grid and map of the house. I think what you have is more than enough, but i'm not sure about the house being for sale, because I would assume they want to know where you will live when you are in the UK, so if it's sold before you move it might change things a bit?


----------



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone know anything with the situation having the home on the market?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Skrb said:


> Anyone know anything with the situation having the home on the market?


That can be an issue, in that if the house is sold in the meantime, there is no accommodation available for you. There is no need to say the house is on the market, or if you want to do it properly, take it off the market temporarily.


----------



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

hmm, I'm living with my husband's parents when I move over and I currently have a letter saying that they're willing to let me live there and their Council Tax Bill.. do I need more?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lalchicy said:


> hmm, I'm living with my husband's parents when I move over and I currently have a letter saying that they're willing to let me live there and their Council Tax Bill.. do I need more?


Probably not. Unless they've put their house up for sale?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lalchicy said:


> hmm, I'm living with my husband's parents when I move over and I currently have a letter saying that they're willing to let me live there and their Council Tax Bill.. do I need more?


Also a description of the house, esp the number of bedrooms and how many will be living. This could be a copy of land registry entry (costs about £2 from local land registry office).


----------



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up and let you know that I did in fact recieve my spousal settlement visa. A lot of people don't typically follow up, but I figured I would. Remember, what worked for me my not work for you because it depends on each indiviudial case, but I'd just like to follow up and say YES I recieved my Visa, from the day I applied online ( 27th ) They recieved my documents on the 2nd ( overnight shipping ) and I was issued my visa today, the 4th. Just hang in there to those who are waiting and thank you to Joppa and the rest of the people on the forum, I couldn't have done it without everyone's help and support!


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Skrb said:


> Just wanted to follow up and let you know that I did in fact recieve my spousal settlement visa. A lot of people don't typically follow up, but I figured I would. Remember, what worked for me my not work for you because it depends on each indiviudial case, but I'd just like to follow up and say YES I recieved my Visa, from the day I applied online ( 27th ) They recieved my documents on the 2nd ( overnight shipping ) and I was issued my visa today, the 4th. Just hang in there to those who are waiting and thank you to Joppa and the rest of the people on the forum, I couldn't have done it without everyone's help and support!


Wow congrats!!! Happy for you and you go it really quick did you end up going with the expedited service or no?? Again congrats!


----------



## Skrb (Oct 12, 2011)

MRSREILLY said:


> Wow congrats!!! Happy for you and you go it really quick did you end up going with the expedited service or no?? Again congrats!


Yes I did! Best 300$ Ive ever spent!


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

*Spousal visa accomodation UK*

Hi Everyone, I have just registered and would like to know what are the rules on accommodation for a Chinese wife coming to the UK on a spousal visa married to a UK national, have tried lots of other places and get a wide range of advice.

Background- I don't own my own property, my sister said we can use her address for accommodation or a friend can do the same, we have been together for nearly 11 years and have been married for 7 years, I have lived away from the UK for 11 years, we meet the financial requirements, we hope, over 65000 pounds in a Chinese bank, please can someone let me know the definitive requirements:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are staying with friends or family you will need a letter of invitation from them, their deed or land registry, a council tax bill and a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding. If they are renting you will need a letter from the landlord giving you permission to stay.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info, first real response to my dilemma from anyone


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you know how to get the property inspected? and what if I can get a short hold tenancy agreement, are there other requirements for this route?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Some but not all councils offer property inspections. Other than that a surveyor. If you are living abroad, the chances of you securing a rental are slim. But, if you do you'll need the rental agreement, permission from the landlord for your spouse to live there if not on the lease, the council tax bill. You won't need a property inspection.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

great, thanks again, if I am renting do I pay the council tax, or is that the landlords responsibility? I have friends, the same friends who said we can stay with them, who have property and I'm sure they can give me an agreement in our/my name, who's name is the council tax in?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's the tenant who usually pays council tax.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for the info, you've been a huge help


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

nyclon do you know what form the invitation letter should be in, email, handwritten posted etc, for a family visit visa?


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

stranded said:


> nyclon do you know what form the invitation letter should be in, email, handwritten posted etc, for a family visit visa?


I typed it up on word doc and got my brother to sign it as it was his property. U can probably do the same.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, do you have copy for me to base mine on?


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

stranded said:


> Thanks for the reply, do you have copy for me to base mine on?


To whom it may concern:

Re: Accommodation for Mr xxx - Date of birth: 00/00/00


I (owners name) the owner of (property address), which comprises of 2 Bedrooms, 1 living room, 1 bathroom/shower, kitchen. A copy of land register document referenced Abc1234 is enclosed as evidence. 

I have no objection to accommodate my brother-in-law Mr xxx and my sister Mrs yyy in my flat on rent free basis during my brother in law's visit in the United Kingdom and the flat will not be overcrowded. 

If you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Yours faithfully, 

Owners sign

Owners name
Property address
Mobile
Email

This is what I gave for my husband's visit visa for accommodation along with the attested copy of land registry documents. 

His visit visa was approved. 

We are applying for his spouse visa on the same accommodation letter rephrasing few words accordingly. 

We are also including the letter from council inspection confirming there is adequate accommodation for both of us and the property will not be overcrowded.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

So you have to include an attested copy of the land registry doc? This is such a pain, it's my sisters place and she isnt happy about giving that


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

stranded said:


> So you have to include an attested copy of the land registry doc? This is such a pain, it's my sisters place and she isnt happy about giving that


I am not sure if its mandatory to get the land registry documents attested. I just got it attested to be safe. 

Even if u can get a copy from her should be fine.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for that, the gov, as you know, have made it very difficult for us to come back, i've been away for 11 yrs now and have no property etc in th uk


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

No problem. I can't believe you have stayed away for 11yrs.. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, been living in china, married a chinese woman, thx for your help


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, It's me again, how much did it cost you to have the docs attested, and how long does it take to get the visa approved, average, I just need to know to give the person who is helping in the UK a time frame.

Best 

Terry


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

nyclon said:


> If you are staying with friends or family you will need a letter of invitation from them, their deed or land registry, a council tax bill and a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding. If they are renting you will need a letter from the landlord giving you permission to stay.


Do these documents need to be attested?


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

*spousal visa*

Hi everyone, does anyone know how long it takes to get a spousal visa for a Chinese wife married (9yrs) to a UK resident?


----------



## stranded (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Nyclon, do you know how long the spousal visa application process normally takes, Brit married to a Chinese national, say from application to acceptance/refusal.

Best

Terry


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

stranded said:


> So you have to include an attested copy of the land registry doc? This is such a pain, it's my sisters place and she isnt happy about giving that


You don't have to have it attested, I don't even know what that means. We never had anything attested, this is the first time I hear of it. What you can do is just go to the land registry website, pay 3 pounds I think and download the copy of the house deeds. And you can do this yourself for basically any house in the UK, your friend does not have to do it for you, it's a service available to anyone.

It's much easier to just download the house deeds, ask your friend to send you the letter confirming you can stay with them via snail mail and ideally get the housing inspection report from the local council or one of the many companies offering this service than to come to the UK just to rent a place which then your wife may not like and you'll have to find another...

As for visa processing times, you have them here: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y

You actually have answers to most if not all of your questions already on the forum, just search a bit and read and it should all become much clearer.


----------

